# Maze Haven playhouse



## Luluznewz (Mar 1, 2012)

I just purchased the "Maze Haven" playhouse from binkybunny for my rabbits. This is the link:

http://store.binkybunny.com/mini-haven-binkybunnycom-p68.aspx?widget=mp

I know it is kind of pricey considering it is just cardboard, but I thought it looked fun and I think its nice to support that kind of store/website. 

Has anyone bought one before and did your rabbits like?


----------



## LakeCondo (Mar 1, 2012)

Let us know how it works out. I think if I were you I'd trace the pieces, so any could be replaced as needed.


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 1, 2012)

I placed an order for it as well since they recently had a paypal discount promo. I agree that it appears to be a bit pricey, but for all the time and effort that I put into my own cardboard castle creations, I think it's alright. 

Last year, I made an imitation maze haven. I examined the photos on the BinkyBunny website and a few people's blogs, and put together eight uniform cardboard boxes. To block/create entrances, I cut slots and holes within the boxes. It was rather time-consuming (planning, measuring, cutting, gluing/taping). I probably wouldn't have made the attempt if I didn't receive a box of thirty same-sized boxes for free.

So, long story short, if I didn't attempt the maze myself and saw how time-consuming it was, then I wouldn't have placed the order. 

And thanks LakeCondo, I was planning to do that! 

Customer service has been great and they have been really patient with explaining to me about my order (since I'm ordering about Canada) and its shipping costs. Here's to hoping that it works out for the both of us when it arrives =)


----------



## mrbunny (Mar 1, 2012)

I thought I should mention to other Canadians interested that it is available on Montreal Critters for $42.99 plus a flat shipping rate of $10 (and taxes). 
https://montrealcritters.com/store/maze-heaven

Also available for those lucky BC people at Vancouver Rabbit Rescue and Advocacy for only $35. I'm quite jealous of the BC people right now.
http://www.vrra.org/chews.htm

I only placed the order in the States simply because it would be cheaper since I'm ordering 4 (2 for my buns; 1 for ferrets; and 1 for piggies). 

Finally, one last note to Canadians on shipping with UPS/FedEx. It is cheaper to ship with them, but make sure it remains so. Avoid the ridiculous "brokerage fees." 
Check out this website: http://trueler.com/2010/09/13/ups-brokerage-fees-total-scam-fraud-cheating-avoid-it/


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

That's really neat! Let us know how your bunny likes it.

K


----------

